# i got es1371 to work, but..

## nikolai

I compiled the kernel with modules support es1371 and it works just fine so far.. however I did not use alsa at all. Is there any reason as to why I should be? I didnt get it to work off the bat and tried it this way.

----------

## smtanner

I use the same kernel module as well and it worked fine.  I could not get alsa work with the snd-ens1371 module though so I gave up.  Previously I had suse installed and Suse uses alsa for sound.  I cannot see any difference in sound quality between the kernel module and the alsa module so I would say keep it as it is.

----------

## wilbertnl

 *nikolai wrote:*   

> I compiled the kernel with modules support es1371 and it works just fine so far.. however I did not use alsa at all. Is there any reason as to why I should be? I didnt get it to work off the bat and tried it this way.

 

I know one reason: because you want to know how it works.

That's why I played around with alsa and it does work, but gnome, for example, does not support alsa...

I didn't play long enough to recognize advantages of alsa for me, so I stay with es1371.  :Smile: 

----------

## rommel

i dont get alsa...i have never used it and have never had trouble with sound ever....if its working and your happy i wouldnt mess with alsa

----------

